# Finally...



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

For all of you that kept saying "haven't you popped yet?"  Though those of you on facebook already saw 

Yes. Saturday morning at 3 AM. I'm home with my new little monster, Trinity. 

She's cute, even if I am biased. 









I'm also down 33 lbs in a day - Jenny Craig, eat your heart out.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations on a beautiful girl !!!!

she is lovely Ashley, job well done


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I've been wondering about you lately, a huge congratulations to you on your new baby girl.

What's that now, child number10? :wink: :grin:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Maggie May don't be jealous now because your plumbing is clogged


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Maggie May don't be jealous now because your plumbing is clogged :wink:


 
I'm a well oiled machine and do believe in birth control if I ever got lucky :-D.

Anyways, I must have missed your congrats to Ashley, didn't see it anywhere....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations ! I agree she's cute .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm a well oiled machine and do believe in birth control if I ever got lucky :-D.
> 
> Anyways, I must have missed your congrats to Ashley, didn't see it anywhere....


You did miss it, it's on my FB page.  

Thanks folks, and this is #4 Maggie, and the last one.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations - she's really lovely!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family that's a good looken baby!!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What a pretty baby, congratulations. Remember, the time between that baby's first step and Mom, can I have the car keys is but the snap of a the fingers.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

She came out with more hair than me. Cute little thing. And I'm not just sayin that. To me, most babies aren't cute...except mine of course


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

pretty girl, just like her Momma.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats...
she is a real cutie for sure


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

She is !!ADORABLE!! 
My granpa hug reflex is in overdrive for both of you! 

David frost's prophecy "WILL" come true.
My oldest (of five) grandchild just turned 13 yesterday.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately, her dad had to go back to Afghanistan the day before she was born, but the Red Cross found him within a couple of hours of the hospital sending it in (I didn't know where he was since he was in transit) and let him know and gave him a bunch of phone cards to call home 

My ex said she's the "runt of the litter" being the smallest at 5 lbs 15 oz. Pretty good dog humor for a non-dog person.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Thanks everyone. Unfortunately, her dad had to go back to Afghanistan the day before she was born, but the Red Cross found him within a couple of hours of the hospital sending it in (I didn't know where he was since he was in transit) and let him know and gave him a bunch of phone cards to call home
> 
> My ex said she's the "runt of the litter" being the smallest at 5 lbs 15 oz. Pretty good dog humor for a non-dog person.


Sucks he couldn't be there . Will be praying for his safe return . That small huh ?! I was thinking that kid was going to be at around 20lbs. and walking already with how long it seemed to take her to get here .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very cute little girl. It's so nice when they come out cute, rather than alien looking. :-D I guess at 5lbs they don't scrape the sides much. LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Sucks he couldn't be there . Will be praying for his safe return . That small huh ?! I was thinking that kid was going to be at around 20lbs. and walking already with how long it seemed to take her to get here .


Damn I call bullshit rite there WTF is up with that he is home and has to go back when his child is about to be born. Thats ****ed up rite there thats about as ****ed up as it gets. Damn!!


Michelle Kehoe said:


> Very cute little girl. It's so nice when they come out cute, rather than alien looking. :-D I guess at 5lbs they don't scrape the sides much. LOL


That's pretty damn funny


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm glad to hear that both mom and baby are healthy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yes. Saturday morning at 3 AM. I'm home with my new little monster, Trinity.
> 
> She's cute, even if I am biased.



She sure is cute! =D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> For all of you that kept saying "haven't you popped yet?"  Though those of you on facebook already saw
> 
> Yes. Saturday morning at 3 AM. I'm home with my new little monster, Trinity.
> 
> ...


Whew....That was close!!! LOL ;-):lol:

CONGRATS Ashley, she is a pretty baby!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Trinity is beautiful Ashley, no doubt about it and what's more important, I guess she has a pretty good home with you and your family.

Take care
Gill


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Very pretty girl. Congratulations!!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations Ashley. Been wondering why you haven't replied on any of my threads lately with your unrivaled search skills lol. She is absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I imagine that it is nice to see her after all those months of waiting. I hope she tortures you like you did to your Mom and Dad. HA HA


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

What a lovely baby!! Congrats Ashley!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I imagine that it is nice to see her after all those months of waiting. I hope she tortures you like you did to your Mom and Dad. HA HA


My mom was a single parent and only ever had 1 child - I doubt I tortured her too horribly, or enough that has ever warranted what my other 3 have already done to me.  But thanks for the well-wishes there Jeff, I know that was genuine.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

absolutely beautiful! huge congratulations to you and your family! 
I love her black hair!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats with your new girl, great to finally have popped... getting up out of bed is a lot easier now :mrgreen:


----------

